# Where is 4largescale.com?



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

A great source of inspiration for model builders seems to have disappeared from the web. Does anyone know what is going on?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I dunno Bob, I clicked on your link, all the names are there, but '4largescale' has been lined out?
I always dislike when things are done behind one's back.
Best Wishes,
John


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I noticed that it was dead a month or so ago but I just checked it then and it is back up. WooHoo!

http://4largescale.com/

Andrew


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems to be running normally..
the "lined out" logo is simply the way someone designed the logo..
the red line is part of the image, someone added it on purpose..
its an image, not real text, and it doesn't indicate anything is wrong.

Scot


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

yeah I saw that later, but decided not to draw attention to it.
Thanks,
John
PS; I didn't see the color logo first....


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

No matter what source I try I get a Russian website. Is it something in my computer?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

yep, now its gone..
it probably expired, wasnt renewed, and then the Russians bought the domain name..
it might be difficult to get back..

it can still be accessed via the "wayback machine"..
this isnt the actual website, its an archived copy, but it appears everything is there:

http://web.archive.org/web/20130111044134/http://4largescale.com/

I hope the main website can come back!
it's a great resource..

Scot


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

While Scot was posting his reply, I clicked on the link in Garratt's post and all worked fine.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

A few months back it worked properly on Explorer but on Chrome it only displayed the Russian web host.
It is displaying OK on Chrome now though. 
I suspect the host changes server IP addresses and the browser is still using the old address from it's DNS cache. 

If you are using Chrome you can flush the DNS cache with the below URL (you will have to paste the URL in a new window).
It will force a new DNS resolve from the internet.
chrome://net-internals/#dns

Andrew


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

I was using chrome when I tried a few minutes ago.

I.E. brings up the Russian site.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

wow! now its back for me too..
didnt expect it would be that quick! 
but thats good news..

(I was using chrome both times..ten minutes ago it didnt work on chrome, it went to the Russian page..
now its working on chrome, connecting to the actual 4largescale site.)

Scot


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

ewarhol said:


> I was using chrome when I tried a few minutes ago.
> 
> I.E. brings up the Russian site.


That's weird,.the other way around for you compared to what was happening to me a few months back.
Both Chrome and Explorer are working for me now.

Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Yep, I think the web host is fiddling with IP addresses and they are taking time to update to the DNS. The browsers have a DNS cache too. They will expire and refresh eventually. It seems to be a common problem with 4largescale.com domain at times. Has happened several durations over the past year or so.

Andrew


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm using Firefox and it took me directly to 4largescale.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Firefox just took me to Russia. Is this a cookie thing?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Bob, It is still currently working for me on Chrome but I have had the same problem.
Try clearing your browser DNS cache.

Firefox:
Open the FireFox Preferences, then click on the Advanced tab.
Click the Network tab, then click the "Clear Now" button to empty your cache.

Andrew


----------

